

NIC.py hacked, Google.com.py redirected - pablosanta
http://slashdot.org/submission/3363345/nicpy-hacked-googlecompy-redirected

======
walshemj
And kids the lesson is don't use cute cc domains from small or micro entities
(run by people with dubious technical chops), for anything important

------
oliversl
thanks god is was not redirected to a phishing google site.

------
celsoruben
Unfortunately lucky

